# I'm quitting cubing



## Jason Baum (Apr 1, 2008)

I wasn't sure whether to post this in the speedcubing or the off topic section, but I just wanted to let everyone know. The whole aspect of speedcubing thing has lost its appeal with me. It just isn't fun anymore. So, I'm taking a long break, and I don't know if I'll ever be back. See you guys later... April fools!


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

All I did was watch the cubing documentary on the Pursuit of Happiness DVD about a month a go and I remembered why I first wanted to learn to cube and why I still cube. I guess though, once you are at the level that you are, it may seem like there really is not much more you need to do. You are like uber fast and everything. I would say though that you at least try to solve once a day and maybe watch some cubing documentaries, lol, and maybe you'll be inspired again.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 1, 2008)

I guess this is a another April fool...


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh damn... I got tricked.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 1, 2008)

dChan said:


> Oh damn... I got tricked.



Lol! You're a funny guy


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you joking about me being funny, Inusagi? I can't take any more heartache today. April Fool's is a cruel, cruel day on gullible types.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 1, 2008)

I made a post almost exactly like this on another forum I go to. Nice one, Jason.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 1, 2008)

dChan said:


> Are you joking about me being funny, Inusagi? I can't take any more heartache today. April Fool's is a cruel, cruel day on gullible types.



It's actually not a joke that your funny. 



Hadley4000 said:


> I made a post almost exactly like this on another forum I go to. Nice one, Jason.



Jason tricked just one of us. (but maybe those viewer that didn't answer)


----------



## Rama (Apr 1, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this in the speedcubing or the off topic section, but I just wanted to let everyone know. The whole aspect of speedcubing thing has lost its appeal with me. It just isn't fun anymore. So, I'm taking a long break, and I don't know if I'll ever be back. See you guys later... April fools!



Good riddance! Another cuber less to worry about! April fools... maybe...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 1, 2008)

Do you people think he's faking this?
The exact same has happened to Chris K. and Adam Z.
Jason has hinted to me about this in PMs, and I suspected he would announce this publically on Apr. 1 to confuse everyone. 
As far as I know, he's considering staying for only a bit of BLD (maybe big cubes?), but apparently the prospect of marriage is absorbing his overall dedication to cubing. For certain, he's decided to give up ZB (so I understood it - he wants to forget all those dreadful algs).


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

Man if this is for real: Can i have your speed Jason? You won't need it anymore so you might as well give it to someone, right?


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 1, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Do you people think he's faking this?
> The exact same has happened to Chris K. and Adam Z.
> Jason has hinted to me about this in PMs, and I suspected he would announce this publically on Apr. 1 to confuse everyone.
> As far as I know, he's considering staying for only a bit of BLD (maybe big cubes?), but apparently the prospect of marriage is absorbing his overall dedication to cubing. For certain, he's decided to give up ZB (so I understood it - he wants to forget all those dreadful algs).



Are you trying to "April fool" us too? 

(Stupid question, you would proabably say it's true if it was a joke anyway)


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow, I just got a PM back from Jason. He's really serious. I thought this was a joke.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 1, 2008)

dChan said:


> Wow, I just got a PM back from Jason. He's really serious. I thought this was a joke.



He's joking, just be patient and wait till tomorrow, THEN ask him!


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

No serious man. It isn't a joke. That sucks


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 1, 2008)

This is so confusing; I can't take it. I mean he just made a website which, in my mind, meant that he was going to keep on cubing. In addition, on the website it said that he planned on learning all of ZB within two or three years. Lastly, there is the fact that it is April 1st(April Fool's day.) AHHHH!! I'm so confused!! Jason are you quitting or not?


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

He's quitting dude. It is sort of like when you've been cubing for a while and then you just want to do something else. It happens but he seems to be kind of swaying back and forth on his decision because of the reactions.


----------



## alexc (Apr 1, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I can't tell if this is a joke or not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and my Dad were talking with him at Princeton, he said something about how speedcubing never gets old cause you can always get faster. That is the only thing convincing me this is a joke.


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay, let me help you settle that this is not a joke. When I took a break from speedcubing I really had no urge to even pick up the cube once or twice a day just to do some idle solves. Even though I wanted so badly to get down below sub-20 before I took a break I really did not care about it during the break. I was just gradually weened off of the cube because of life. This is basically what is happening to him. Life is getting in the way of his cubing. It really sucks but that is just the way it is.

He says he'll post today hopefully or something.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2008)

If you're serious, you should give me that cube with the fluorescent/light blue stickers.

But, I am fair;y sure you are joking.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Apr 2, 2008)

and im a girl????



i hope this is a joke.


----------



## pjk (Apr 2, 2008)

Jason, out of all cubers, you are one of the few that I wouldn't believe if you said you were quitting. 

By the way, how is the ZBLL going?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2008)

pjk said:


> Jason, out of all cubers, you are one of the few that I wouldn't believe if you said you were quitting.
> 
> By the way, how is the ZBLL going?




He told me at Chattahoochee that he has %28 of them down.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2008)

dChan said:


> Okay, let me help you settle that this is not a joke. When I took a break from speedcubing I really had no urge to even pick up the cube once or twice a day just to do some idle solves. Even though I wanted so badly to get down below sub-20 before I took a break I really did not care about it during the break. I was just gradually weened off of the cube because of life. This is basically what is happening to him. Life is getting in the way of his cubing. It really sucks but that is just the way it is.
> 
> He says he'll post today hopefully or something.



This is true. One day I just stopped playing Age of Mythology. I just didn't feel like it. I stopped for two years. A break is good, it invites variety. As for this, I would certainly hope it is some silly joke, because Mr. Baum is contributing so much to cubing, it would be a huge loss!


----------



## flamingBurrito (Apr 2, 2008)

wow...

highlight jason's original post and what do you get?


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2008)

Yikes, that's harsh.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Funny to see all kinds of reactions that people are making to this


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 2, 2008)

You guys are funny.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> You guys are funny.





For the record, I never bought it


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright, confession time. It was only an April fools joke, though I'm not sure how many people here actually bought it. Thanks to Lucas and dChan for playing along, your posts were pretty convincing! But yeah I don't think I will ever quit cubing... I'm way too addicted.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Alright, confession time. It was only an April fools joke, though I'm not sure how many people here actually bought it. Thanks to Lucas and dChan for playing along, your posts were pretty convincing! But yeah I don't think I will ever quit cubing... I'm way too addicted.





It was good to get them on your side. Nicely done.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 2, 2008)

I have to admit I was worried for a second that it was legit ;-) Glad you're not quitting!

Chris


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 2, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> It was good to get them on your side. Nicely done.


Haha, I didn't even say anything to them, they just went along with it on their own. Lucas' post in particular made me crack up.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe they actually fell for it and weren't just playing along...  

anyway, I got a little freaked out for a little while there... 

I'm gullible


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Alright, confession time. It was only an April fools joke, though I'm not sure how many people here actually bought it. Thanks to Lucas and dChan for playing along, your posts were pretty convincing! But yeah I don't think I will ever quit cubing... I'm way too addicted.




I never bought it either...


With your times i would NEver. quit


----------



## alltooamorous (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol this was funny. 

But when I read post like this, I just have this habit of hilighting and then unhilighting the text, so I saw it =P


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2008)

lol, sorry, I couldn't help myself. Jason never sent me any PMs or anything of the sort, I just thought I'd try and prod this thing along.  I guess: Happy April Fool's Day!


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 3, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Alright, confession time. It was only an April fools joke, though I'm not sure how many people here actually bought it. Thanks to Lucas and dChan for playing along, your posts were pretty convincing! But yeah I don't think I will ever quit cubing... I'm way too addicted.



Hehe... Man, I knew it. 

Wonder why Lucas didn't reply my post...


----------

